# No Internet Access on Wireless Router



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi! I would like to ask some questions regarding my problem with my wireless connection. I bought a TP-Link TL-WR740N Wireless Router so I can use wireless internet with my laptop. I was using cable before that. The problem is when I try to connect to internet though the wireless router I am not able to because it always says that "No Internet Access". But when I plug in the cable to my laptop I don't have any problem connecting. Can you please help me with this? I have dynamic IP as what the router has detected during its installation and I am running in Windows 7. This are the details I have so far. If you need more details please tell me so you can help me fix my problem. Thanks!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Welcome to TSF.

Did you follow the routers user manual to setup the router?

You may wish to review the chapter concerning the wan port setup. Most likely you need to clone your laptops mac address to the wan port. This should be covered in the manual.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

Yeah I did follow the the routers user manual for setup. I used the automatic installation using the CD provided together with the router.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

anyone wanna help me out?


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

Macky1985 said:


> Hi! I would like to ask some questions regarding my problem with my wireless connection.
> 
> I bought a TP-Link TL-WR740N Wireless Router so I can use wireless internet with my laptop.
> 
> ...


Very minor question.

In your laptop, do you have a built in wireless card or usb wireless card, what is the make/model of card?

Also, when you try to connect wirelessly, on windows 7 desktop can you click start, run, CMD, and then type

'ipconfig /all' (without quotes)

And post the results here, this might give us some basic configuration information.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

Sorry but I'm a newbie when it comes to computers. How do I find my wireless card model?

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michael-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : afaqe2e.com

this is the ipconfig.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Anchorfree HSS Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-3C-AB-C5-24
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-48-5C-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : afaqe2e.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-0E-9C-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::b938:556e:929c:c7e5%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.2(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, November 27, 2010 3:43:22 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 30, 2010 11:00:30 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::98be:570a:c1ee:7e86%11
192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 385885374
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-0B-21-69-54-42-49-0E-9C-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3CABC524-A3E8-43E4-8082-7FD35C096A2C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:8b0:af54:fda5:b87a(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::8b0:af54:fda5:b87a%15(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.afaqe2e.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : afaqe2e.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAB1B504-9823-45A4-B581-8D281E0D505B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

first ipconfig is when the cable is plugged in..

and this is my wireless ipconfig.
Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Michael-VAIO
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-48-5C-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::6c96:2b5d:4f44:4633%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 28, 2010 2:23:01 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, November 28, 2010 4:25:51 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 352330516
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-0B-21-69-54-42-49-0E-9C-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : afaqe2e.com
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 54-42-49-0E-9C-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.afaqe2e.com:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FAB1B504-9823-45A4-B581-8D281E0D505B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Do you have any Security or Firewall software installed in your computer - Norton, McAfee or ZoneAlarm?

Have you done a System Restore if you have not done it yet, restore it to a point where everything was working fine.

=======================
If it didn't work, remove all wireless profiles stored in his computer and re-connect to your wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's a complete guide.

=======================
Check your Browsers for any Proxy settings, remove it if there's one setup. Here's how.

=======================
From the problematic wireless computer pls. install and run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector.
Double click on the xirrus icon on your desktop of if you have one running in a corner, just click on it. Tap the Printscreen key on your keyboard, open up Paint then choose Edit from the Menu and select Paste, then SAVE it. Upload and attached it here, click on Go Advanced and locate Manage Attachments Tab and attached the file.

Please post an update.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

No I don't have any firewall installed in my laptop.

I don't think system would be necessary because the wireless the router is new. The thing is, it doesn't give me access to internet though it is connected. It always shows an exclamation point saying that "No Internet Access". But when I plug the cable to my laptop i have access.

I've removed and reconnected to the wireless as well, didn't work.

Changed proxy settings, still the same.

Here are the screenshots:

The second screenshot is when i tried to test my connection.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Let's change the Channel to either 6 or 11, then test your wireless connection.

If it still No Go, then remove the network encrytion for just 2 minutes test your wireless connection. If you get a solid connection, try WEP-128bit then test again and report back here.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
This is your wireless card. 
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Centrino(R) Advanced-N 6200 AGN
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-14-48-5C-78
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

If this is built in wireless, make sure that it is "turned on" either in the software that came with the laptop or with a switch which you can locate using your owner's manual. Many laptops have built in wireless but also a switch which needs to be turned on for wireless lan connections to work.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

2xg, I don't know how to change channels and remove network encyption. Can you please tell me how to?

rgsalinger, yes the switch is on and it detects the wireless router. I can connect to it but it won't give me internet access.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You will need to click here=> *http://192.168.1.1* and access your router's Control Panel, locate wireless page. Do you have the UserName and Password for your router?


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

Tried changing channels still no internet access.

Tried WEP 128-bit but it it is not supported by my system and it didn't allow me to connect to router so I had to restore the router to factory settings and redo the settings again.

I have also noticed that in my WAN IP all of it is written 0.0.0.0. Could this be the reason?

Here is the screenshot about my WAN. You might wanna check this out.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

Make sure that the internet is working by directly connecting your computer to your modem, not to your router.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

The modem is not wireless, so why would I connect directly connect it there?The modem is the source of the internet connecting it to my router and the router distributes the wireless internet. I don't think that would solve it because if I will do computer to modem connection I will end up using cable again instead of wireless.


----------



## altjx (Nov 30, 2010)

I would suggest resetting the modem. Every time I've gotten or set up a new router on a modem, I've had to reset the modem (power off/on or reset button). This has ALWAYS worked for me because I ALWAYS have that same issue whenever I change the internal connection from the modem. Whether it's switching new routers, switching from router to another router. From a router to a PC-to-modem connection, always had to reset the modem. Did you ever try that?


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

Haven't tried that one. I'll try it as soon as possible.


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

1. I thought that you had only one computer and so couldn't isolate the problem to the computer configuration itself. What I would do in that case is see if I could connect in a wired manner - first to the modem itself and then to the router to eliminate everything other than a wireless problem.

2. When you cannot connect to the internet (wirelessly or not) you should power down your modem, router and computer. Then power up the modem, wait for it to come online (normally an activity light will blink) then turn on the router and finally reboot the PC. That's the "standard" sequence.

After doing those two steps - making sure its a wireless problem and powering up your network in the correct sequence you're now in a position to know where the problem is.


----------



## Jay_JWLH (Apr 30, 2008)

I sometimes get weird problems such as this. I'll hand you my solution. When you are trying to connect to your wireless router wirelessly, first of course make sure the wireless is powered on (by a physical switch), and also turned on in the software (e.g. some have something that will flash up on the screen, or an icon to configure in the system tray).

Even if it is in error state, try to get your computer to connect to the wireless router. Now press Windows Key + R. Type "cmd" and press enter. Now type "ipconfig /release" and enter. Wait until it has released everything, and lets you begin typing again. Now type "ipconfig /renew". Although I never understand it (the default gateway is exactly the same), that usually helped solve the problem for me.

If for some reason that still doesn't work, then I would suggest you connect to the router through a web browser at 192.168.1.1. Chances are you won't have to plug in the cable to do this either, you will still be able to access the router wirelessly if what you said is true. Then reset everything back to their defaults, and take it from the ground up. Get the internet connection settings running, and then secure the wireless. Also worth noting is that you should use the strongest wireless encryption available, and use this to get the key from. As long as you keep a copy of your key in a notepad file, and even put it on a flash drive for convenience, it should be as easy as copying and pasting it as needed. That is what I have done, it works, and it couldn't be any more secure.


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

I noticed another problem, not only I don't have any IP address on WAN, there is also no light on the WAN of my router. It means I'm not receiving any internet access right?


----------



## Macky1985 (Nov 22, 2010)

I just found one data from another forums about kinds of internet cables which is straight and crossover. I found out that mine is a crossover. Could this be a reason why I can't connect? My router model is TL-WR740N. Is this compatible for a CAT 6 crossover cable?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

normally you use a patch cable between modem and router.

your issue was connecting wirelessly. When did it become connect to the internet at all problem?


----------



## rgsalinger (May 18, 2009)

If the cable between the router and the modem is a crossover cable - they are usually RED - then you won't be able to connect wirelessly or wired. Buy a regular cable - "straight" and substitute it. Your problem is between your modem and your router which is EXACTLY what the no WAN light means.


----------



## noobhelpdeskguy (Dec 1, 2010)

most newer devices will auto adapt the cross over/patch cable issue. 
But yeah your wireless router does not connect wirelessly to the modem. Otherwise your modem would be broadcasting wireless.


----------

